# How far out would you go in my boat?



## Shiner (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a 21 foot Hydra-sport center console with a 200 HP Johnson. It is setup with dual batteries but a single engine. What is the farthest anyone would take this boat? I will be buying the Sea Tow membership just in case. Just curious how far out some members would be willing to go in this size of a boat.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

It correlates with experience,seas and forecasted weather for me.

I fish a 21' Sea Chaser with a single 130 Honda 4-stroke and have felt comfortable 45+ miles from p'cola pass.

That's just me though.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

if you have the milage and the weather is on yourside go for it,before i got my 22 mako i went 42 miles in a 17 foot cape horn with a 115 merc


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a 212 sea hunt and little hesitant in tackling the open area myself. We went out in a 22 sea pro 68 miles here in mississippi. So on the right day I feel I would go the distance. I am coming to Destin sunday and plan to hit 30 or more miles.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

It's all about experience, confidence in you and your gear, and proper planning. I'll take my single engine 20' as far as 3/4 tank of gas will get me there and back. There are also days I've been as far as the middle of the pass, turned around and put it back on the trailer.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I had one of those years ago and fished the nipple, 131 and areas to the East and North of the nipple when I lived in Destin. Pick your days and do your maintenance. Caught many, many good fish on that boat. Caught an estimated 500# blue NE of the nipple in 96 fishing a 5# hardtail on a 30. Good times. Caught air coming through the Destin pass one time adn the console came loose from the boat too!


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Cuba.

Invite some experienced people to go with you for a few trips until you get comfortable.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

I once was a stupid young man and ran a 13' Boston Whaler single handed out of Orange Beach to the nipple. The water was like glass, and it was a once in a lifetime trip. I did it twice and hooked a Blue.



So much for stories, I'd go as far as I was comfortable in the conditions. You've got a good boat.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been out as far a Petronius in a 25'er with one dead engine in route. Fished maybe 1 hour, the crap got bad and we had to limp in on about a10 hour return trip. Easy4-6 footers with a occasional 8 on the way back. Except for the LONG return and bad ride (hard to control a twin with a dead one in that type of sea)I wasn't worried. Definitely not the type of trip I'd want to do often, or at all anymore. Distance (other then fuel) isn't the factor, my absolute worse trip was a return trip at night (total darkness) from the mouth of the Mississippi River to Venice. The worse winter thunderstorm I've ever been in, navigated without radar, could NOT see the shoreline. Tried to tag a passing freighter, but no way I could keep up with it in that weather. Discounting fuel needed, it's ALL about weather conditions, weather conditions, and weather you feel comfortable.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

My firstboat was an 18 1/2 pro sport took it about 20 miles off mississippi bad storm popped up (july). I was very inexperienced. Some charters decided to anchor at ship island. We decided to run for it. 5-6 maybe few bigger guaranteed. Lightning popping all around rain so hard. We could only go 3-5 mph as we were up and almost straight down. I literally was scared thought my days were over. 16 miles of it. Bad part before we left the fishing the motor would not turn over for nothing. Fooled with some things and finally got it going. If it would have died we would have.(never liked the force motors) Needless to say I wanted a bigger boat, because a contender flew past us as we were just getting going. I say pick your days but sometimes the most beautiful day turns the worst. So just have what you need their and trust your boat and compass/gps. also God does some great things in situations like that also. 

What is your worst in the small boats?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I run 20-25 miles out in my single engine 19' Trophy WA on the good days. Use the 1/3 rule for gas to determine your maximum range as far as fuel goes. Make sure to have 1/3 of your gas when you come back in. For example: I get 2.3-2.5 MPG loaded down with dive gear in mild conditions. I have a 52gallon tank. So I can run 42-50 miles total that day depending on conditions and still come back in with 1/3 of my tank.Weather is just your main factor. No single length boat is going to guarantee you that you can go a certain distance out. It all depends on your preparedness and the weather.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 19' Skiff with a 70hp on it and I would love to get someone experienced on board to get offshore...

I have no problems in the bay but im a bit in-experienced in the offshore area my goal right now is the Mass.

the boat is nice and wide CC with a large deck up front...if i add a ladder I could take divers or free divers also.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

In my opinion, all trips off shore are risky, and all you do is minimize the risk. Does Sea Tow rescue you out 66 miles if you run out of gas? Just like a car, the older it is, the more likely it is to break down. Be ready to drift in huge seas and 60 mph winds, if you break down in a pop up storm, to say nothing about lightning. In my opinion I would not go beyond 20 miles without radar, a 28+ newish boat and four stroke power(for reliability). Then you have to consider how fast you can get back in big seas.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i agree with scuba junkie watch the weater and make sure you gear has been checked and rechecked another good idea is to stay around some other boats on your first few trips then when you get your confindence in yourself and your gear go for it.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Single Side Band Radio!


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

> *Hook (6/27/2008)*Single Side Band Radio!


Yep, and an EPIRB and satphone if you can afford it.



If it's feasible, use the buddy system, and stay within a few miles of the other boat. It never hurts to have a "wingman".


----------

